# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Unable to file E@syfile EMP501 - Pre Submission Report incomprehensible!

## JLC

I have filled in my recon and now can't file it; the "pre submission validation report is copied - the Box No. of our business looks correct to me and no code 3218 is used on the certificates.

Help please!!

==================================================  =======================
 Pre-Submission Validation Report
==================================================  =======================
 STATUS FAILED
==================================================  =======================
LINE NUMBER: 0
STATUS:
Employer Postal Private Bag/PO Box/Other PO not supplied

LINE NUMBER: 0
STATUS:
7090734973201402000000S0000008 CROOK : Cannot have value for codes 3221, 3222, 3223, 3229, 3247, 3249, 3250, 3251, 3280, 3253, 3254, 3262, 3255, 3256, 3257, 3258, 3259, 3260, 3261, 3279 if 3218 is specified

==================================================  =======================

----------


## Dave A

> STATUS:
> Employer Postal Private Bag/PO Box/Other PO not supplied


I hit this one with last year's interim submission.

E@syfile has added some mandatory fields to the employer information area, and as usual we're supposed to be psychic.
Worse still, some of the settings are a bit anal and unintuitive.

Go to EMPLOYER ADMIN > View/Edit/Change
Go to the *Edit Employer* section
Go to *Employer Address and Phone Information*

and complete / update any missing data. 
There will be missing data - just can't remember exactly what it was (I think it's the *postal address* data now that I think about it)

What I do recall is the postal address section has a few curve balls, and I include a snapshot of the one section to demonstrate (in my instance) what you need in there for an ordinary post office box.



If you leave those postal agency fields blank and don't have those N/A entries exactly like shown above, validation fails.

UPDATE: With the E@syfile update for the period 201402, the postal agency fields need to be left blank if the postal address is a P.O. Box.

All this is hidden in the latest manual on E@syfile, but of course for those of us who have been using it for a while... well, who among us struggling entrepreneurs always downloads the latest manual and peruses all the pages looking for changes from previous versions  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mike C

And you must click the little circle that indicates that it is a PO Box or a Private Bag.

----------


## Dave A

> and no code 3218 is used on the certificates.


I've had a look at this issue and the code range relates to structured address data.



Did you import data from a payroll package, perhaps?

----------


## Bertievn

> I have filled in my recon and now can't file it; the "pre submission validation report is copied - the Box No. of our business looks correct to me and no code 3218 is used on the certificates.
> 
> Help please!!
> 
> ==================================================  =======================
>  Pre-Submission Validation Report
> ==================================================  =======================
>  STATUS FAILED
> ==================================================  =======================
> ...


Had the same problem 
Please check your employees information and if you got a tick that postal address is the same as residential , uncheck and complete correct postal address

----------


## JLC

Thanks so much - I updated the P O address with " n/a" rather than leaving it leaving it blank and that problem has been solved! Still struggling with the code ref though.

----------


## JLC

Hi Dave - the data was manually imported but this morning I went through the employer information, not changing anything, and then attempted to submit the EMP5 and it worked! 

Thanks for your post.

----------


## Dave A

Just chuffed to hear you came right, JLC. It gives me hope for the rest of us who still have to get going with this year's EMP501 return  :Smile: 
No doubt lots of us are going to face similar challenges this year.

----------


## Bertievn

> Thanks so much - I updated the P O address with " n/a" rather than leaving it leaving it blank and that problem has been solved! Still struggling with the code ref though.


For codes download file from SARS explaining reconciliation validation

File SARS PAYE BRS PAYE Employer Reconciliation

----------


## LizzieLouw

Hi , I have change to address but I have one last error and I cant work it out.

WARNING: Potential Penalty ; RPH Values for Codes 3263 and/or 3026 required.

I would really appreciate any help on this.

Thank You









> I hit this one with last year's interim submission.
> 
> E@syfile has added some mandatory fields to the employer information area, and as usual we're supposed to be psychic.
> Worse still, some of the settings are a bit anal and unintuitive.
> 
> Go to EMPLOYER ADMIN > View/Edit/Change
> Go to the *Edit Employer* section
> Go to *Employer Address and Phone Information*
> 
> ...

----------


## Bronwyn P

I'm having the same issue and 2 more.....I've changed to N/A in those blocks as I remembered this issue from the Bi-Annual submission last year - still not passing and won't let me submit.  I also have 2 employees whose tax registration shows as pending from yesterday already!  I try and synchronise and it keeps saying 0 registrations to sync  :Confused:   So frustrating!!  I even tried re-registering them but of course tells me 'IT Reg already done, please synchronise for result'  
My other problem is the EMP501 is showing as a 'Due by you' the same figure as the ETI - I did add the ETI in the next page but it doesn't change on the actual EMP501 - Surely I cannot add the source code 4118 on the 3 employees tax certificate for which we received the incentive, as they earn below the tax threshold and do not pay PAYE?  I also import tax certificates straight from Pastel Payroll so shouldn't this then be automatically done? (I mean the tax source code if needed)
Any ideas please??

----------


## Bronwyn P

Seems N/A is does not have to filled in....I left those fields blank and managed to submit with only the 2 employee tax numbers left out as it still tells me there's nothing to synchronise  :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

> Seems N/A is does not have to filled in....


Yep. Found that out myself with the 201402 period return too.

Thinking about it, I had better put a note to this effect in my earlier post.




> My other problem is the EMP501 is showing as a 'Due by you' the same figure as the ETI - I did add the ETI in the next page but it doesn't change on the actual EMP501


As far as I can tell that's the right way to do it, so that shouldn't be a problem.

I did the same thing and shared the same concern as you, so I took the trouble to view the pdf copy of the EMP501 before submitting. The ETI data captured reflects on the last page of the EMP501 pdf, so I trust all is well.

----------


## Bronwyn P

Thanks Dave...also trusting all is well  :Smile:

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi , I have change to address but I have one last error and I cant work it out.
> 
> WARNING: Potential Penalty ; RPH Values for Codes 3263 and/or 3026 required.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help on this.
> 
> Thank You


If you did not come right yet herewith what the codes mean
Employee SIC7 Code
3263
N5
AN5
The Standard Industry Classification Code in which the employees mainly work.
 Mandatory
 Standard Industry Codes (SIC7) are available on www.statssa.gov.za
 Use the 5-digit sub-class
 Only numeric values are allowed

3026
Employment Tax Incentive (ETI)
4118
N11.2
The sum of the ETI amounts calculated (theoretical amounts) for the employee during the year of assessment in accordance with section 7 of the ETI Act.
 Mandatory if Code 3026 is marked with an X.
 Value cannot be a negative
 Decimal digits are mandatory even if the decimal value is zero
 Must be decimal point (comma invalid)
 May not be completed for Nature of Person N
Note: Must not be displayed on the certificate that will be issued to the employee
There is more on file for 3026

or else download the following file from SARS , too large to attach
SARS PAYE BRS PAYE Employer Reconciliation

----------


## gabrielleb

> Thanks Dave...also trusting all is well


I also cant submit my emp501 because it says code 3263 is not supplied. I understand this is something to do with tax incentive scheme, but we have never utilised it so now I don't know what I must fill in on the irp5 in order to get to file emp501????

----------


## Dave A

There is now an ETI button at the bottom of the manual IRP5 form. You need to click that and fill in the details.

I don't recall this button being there when we did the 201402 EMP501.

----------


## gabrielleb

yes, I coalled my audit frim and they told me its new and must put in an option from th drop down for each employee and not tick the eti button since we don't use  tax incentive, then in the employer section there is now also a drop down in there where you must fill in the one that's applicable to the firm.seems to have now submitted. hold thumbs.

----------

